# Whole turkey or breasts



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

How many keep the whole turkey? Heard its gamey dark meat


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I just keep breast and cut in bite size pieces and put in crock pot with potatoes,onions carrot what ever you want with gravy.Usually use at deer camp


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Smoke the whole thing and the legs turn out tasty. Legs are done earlier than the breast though, especially with large birds.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I only take the breasts, but after seeing the Turkey Noodle Soup thread, I will be taking the legs too from now on.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I scald and pick all of my turkeys. They are roasted in a bag. you have to remember that they take less time in the oven than a domestic turkey. I g bonne out the breast before I slice it s cross grains and it is easier to chew. Mine always turn out juicy to the pint that yu can squeeze juice out of the breast. 

The carcass is picked clean. The pickings and left over meat goes not turkey vegetable soup.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Dark meat is excellent! Far more flavor than a domestic bird. Aged in fridge, boned out and stripped all the bony “splinters” in the leg meat. As said, use in soups or stews where the collagen breaks down over a long slow simmer, or through the grinder for some superb chili meat!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I use thighs and legs for soup. I bone out the breast and slice into strips. I run the strips through my tenderizer then marinate for a couple days in the fridge. After that they go on the grill. Very tender and tasty.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I can't imagine not eating the legs/dark meat. 

L & O


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I pluck, brine and then smoke the whole bird. Brining makes a big difference.

The dark meat is good. I mix with breast meat for smoked turkey salad, and also use it in soups and chili.

To anyone that has not done a whole bird, I recommend doing it at least once. It is much easier than it may appear. Just get a big pot of water hot, doesn't have to boil. Dress the bird and clean out with a hose. Remove the head/neck, wings (save the bones for making calls) and feet. Dunk the bird in the hot water for 30 seconds or so and get to plucking. The feathers come out easily. Re-dunk as needed. You can singe off any of the real fine stuff with a torch when done. 

Then into the brine. Basic brine is a gallon of water and 1 cup each sugar and salt. Even a simple salt brine will improve the flavor and tenderness. I like the following brine recipe (makes 1 gallon): 
2 cups apple juice
1 cup orange juice 
A lemon or two, just wedge and squeeze them, throw them rind and all in the brine. 
4 cups water
1 cup salt
½ cup honey
½ cup brown sugar
4 sprigs fresh thyme, maybe some rosemary too if you have it.
3 Tbsp peppercorns
1 Tbsp pickle spice
½ gallon ice water.

Combine everything except the ice water in a pan. Heat on the stove to a boil. Then cool to room temp before adding the ice water.

Brine the bird 24 hours, keep it submerged. Then roast or smoke it. Or, once brined you can freeze it and cook whenever you're ready.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

I crock pot the dark on low 34 hrs on chicken broth and make soup


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

Thats 24 not 34


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Most of the last 4-5 years have yielded about 5 lbs of boneless wild turkey wings per year. They are great! Tries something a little different this year with half of the breast meat and made Italian meatballs. They turned out really good but I over baked them by about 5 minutes and they are just a tad dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Monsterbuck said:


> Most of the last 4-5 years have yielded about 5 lbs of boneless wild turkey wings per year. They are great! Tries something a little different this year with half of the breast meat and made Italian meatballs. They turned out really good but I over baked them by about 5 minutes and they are just a tad dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Love that Asian Zing!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

thill said:


> Love that Asian Zing!


Asian Zing Turkey Wings are money!


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> I use thighs and legs for soup. I bone out the breast and slice into strips. I run the strips through my tenderizer then marinate for a couple days in the fridge. After that they go on the grill. Very tender and tasty.[/QUOTE
> What is your marinade of choice?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sometimes_ I use Spicy Itailian or lately my favorite has been Sweet Baby Ray's "Sweet Teriyaki"_


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have thought , that a whole turkey to yield only breast was wasteful, so on one bird, we smoked it, finished in the oven, and then took the skeleton and leftover meat to make turkey noodle soup, remains to this day one of my favorite soups , with a smoked flavor


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I usually do just the breast but may start doing the other parts soon. I usually cube it and pan fry with some Bass Pro Shops "Uncle Bucks" seasoning and its super tasty.


----------

